# Mexican Fudge Appetizer



## Michelemarie (Jun 15, 2006)

Even though "fudge" is in the title of the recipe -this is not sweet - it is very good!
** 
*Mexican Fudge*
16 oz shredded sharp or mild cheddar cheese
16 oz shredded Monterey jack cheese
6 eggs
8 oz green salsa (hot)
Tortilla Chips
 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Grease 9x13 pan.
Spread ½ the cheese mixture in pan.
Beat eggs and mix with green salsa.
Pour egg mixture over cheese.
Spread remaining cheese on top.
Bake for 30-35 minutes – remove and cool slightly
Cut into 1” squares and serve on chips.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

This sounds good too!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 15, 2006)

_Now your'e cooking MM, this is right on the money for me and my family...Thank you._

_kadesma _


----------



## mudbug (Jun 15, 2006)

cheese, eggs, salsa, chips - what's not to love?!?!

Good one, MM/


----------

